# Welding wire storage rack



## Janderso (Nov 10, 2022)

This is an afternoon project I put together just for fun.
Well, if I’m honest, storing these wires in the oxy-acy welder cart was just a mess.
309L stainless, ER708-2, in three sizes, silicon bronze and some aluminum rod. At least I can find what I’m looking for now.
I’m ok with it.


----------



## great white (Nov 10, 2022)

Neat. This was my solution:



 Abs pipe, abs couplers allow me to remove the top part to access the rods inside.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 10, 2022)

My storage solution is mucho sucko.


----------



## jwmelvin (Nov 10, 2022)

I made this a while back; it rolls around on casters now.


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 10, 2022)

I had vertical storage, too but I hated the thought of bending over and having a TIG rod go through my eye or similar such horror.  I now have mine stored on a shelf, but I like your idea of @great white of pipe couplers and having the ends covered.  
I will post a picture of my mess of a storage system tomorrow.  I even have 30lbs or so of Inconel sitting there.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 11, 2022)

great white said:


> Neat. This was my solution:
> 
> View attachment 426273
> 
> Abs pipe, abs couplers allow me to remove the top part to access the rods inside.


Nice,
I should have used larger conduit but it’s all I had.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 11, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> My storage solution is mucho sucko.
> View attachment 426289


You sure do have a nice inventory


----------



## Firstram (Nov 11, 2022)

Janderso said:


> This is an afternoon project I put together just for fun.
> Well, if I’m honest, storing these wires in the oxy-acy welder cart was just a mess.
> 309L stainless, ER708-2, in three sizes, silicon bronze and some aluminum rod. At least I can find what I’m looking for now.
> I’m ok with it.


Looks nice! The conduit might contaminate the rods, just wipe them down with acetone if you start having problems.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 11, 2022)

Janderso said:


> You sure do have a nice inventory


I've got to thank my dad for a lot of that.  He often came into scores or had factory rep surplus to dispose of.  When that happened, he always set aside a stash aside for me.  It's something he started doing when I was born.  He started a tool and equipment business around 1980, so it was industrial tools back then, then he spent years in welding.  I like knowing what to use and not needing a trip to the welding supplier.  They keep strict banker's hours, so supplies on hand in the shop is an important part of an enjoyable weekend.

Believe me, I'd be stuffing rod in the pass-around box if it would fit.  There's a solid 300 lbs of gas rod there alone.


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 15, 2022)

Here is my current "storage" system.  I certainly like @great white's idea of ABS.  I may have to incorporate that into my storage system.


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 17, 2022)

I use pvc pipe. 1 1/4 pipe cap at one end with a coupler like 3/4 the length of rods w a 6” extension and cap. Works great and cheap.


----------

